# our Claudia is enjoying a stay at club surrey memorial



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

after a couple faints, some nasty hives and tossing her cookies, she is feeling better but is still in for tests. hope you get sprung soon.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Get well soon Claudia. She has now become a human pin cushion! Lotd of needles etc!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmm.... get well real soon my friend~


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ahhhh get well soon Claudia..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you get well and feel better ASAP!

I had a stay in there for 3 days last year. Good people, just not a fan of hospitals at all.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't post offen but Claudia I really hope you get better.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh snap! Get well soon.

Your beloved husband misses you !


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Get well soon


----------

